# AD Authenticated Proxy Server with Squid



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

I am required to configure a proxy server for a local network that authenticates with Active Directory and enables me to configure an Access Control List with domain groups within AD.

I am using: Squid 2.7 STABLE
With: Windows 2008 Server R2

I have followed this guide here:

[Squid on WindowsNT]

The proxy is not asking for any Active Directory accounts presently, as soon as I add the following lines it start refusing connections:


> acl localnet proxy_auth REQUIRED src 192.168.0.0/24 
> http_access allow localnet


This is my squid.conf: 



> ########### squid.conf ###########
> #
> ## interface, port and proxy type
> #http_port 192.168.0.60:8080 transparent
> ...



I've checked the log and 'NONE' or 'DIRECT' comes up with a TCP_DENIED message.

> 1415014073.069 1 192.168.0.63 TCP_DENIED/407 1904 GET / -
> NONE/- text/html
> 1415014073.079 4 192.168.0.63 TCP_DENIED/407 2304 GET / -
> NONE/- text/html
> 1415014073.084 2 192.168.0.63 TCP_DENIED/407 1904 GET / -
> NONE/- text/html


----------

